# Ever wreck your parents' car?



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

I wrecked my dad's then-new car a few years ago. It wasn't my fault, though-- I swear!

Some old guy ran through an intersection in his Crown Vic, hit the rear wheel of the truck, and sent me into a spin. I then proceeded to roll over a few times, landing back on the wheels.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I haven't but one of my best friends totalled his dad's 7 series back in the 80's. The car was a manual transmission which was pretty rare ... the crazy part is he hit an electrical pole and the car actually caught on fire and there was an explosion


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

I never put an external scratch on any of them.Suspesions took a beating as I used to catch air in 3 places on our road and I sure lowered tires lifespans.My mother suddenly had a differential noise in her Volvo one day.(2 nights before I'd been having alot of fun in a snowy parking lot):angel:


----------



## 01Byte (Jun 22, 2003)

I was 15, thought I knew everything there was, so... one day I found the keys to one of my dads taxis (he owned a couple). I waited until he went out and took the car for a ride. He came home and saw that the car was missing and called the cops to report it stolen. In the meantime, I took a turn too fast and became one with a tree. :bawling: 

The cops arrived, ran the plates, and called my dad. Needless to say I got the beating of my life that day..


----------



## ·clyde· (Dec 26, 2001)

Arkady said:


> I was 15, thought I knew everything there was, so... one day I found the keys to one of my dads taxis (he owned a couple). I waited until he went out and took the car for a ride. He came home and saw that the car was missing and called the cops to report it stolen. In the meantime, I took a turn too fast and became one with a tree. :bawling:


Did you have a fare in the car? :angel:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Sure putting a teenager in a big SUV might save him from killing himself but he will be more likely to kill or injure other drivers. I vote for the teenager driving a rusty old Sentra or Honda and spare the rest of us from his poor driving.


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Curious Joel said:


> It's not about the teenager in a big SUV debate... it's about his carjacking comment.


Joel, for Pete's sake, it wasn't a jab at you. I believe your story about the multiple attempted carjackings. (it's really not hard to imagine how a young teen in a flashy ride would make an appealing target) . I was questioning your friend's parent's decision on two fronts: 1)the big SUV to make him safe fallacy and 2) getting a young kid a $60k vehicle when other young kids at the same school are fending off car-jackings.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

If my kid were getting carjacked at school, I think I'd ask the school administration to increase security in the parking lots...


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

How hell do you get carjacked in the middle of the day in a upscale high school parking lot?


----------



## j2 (Jun 13, 2003)

I never put a scratch on any of my parents' cars, but my mom did total my car when I was 17. 

Her car developed a problem that required it to go into the shop, so she borrowed my car for a few days and the next time I saw it, it was in a junkyard. :yikes: 

I think she was a bit embarrased about the whole thing. 

Needless to say, her car became mine for a quite a while and I was pretty pleased about it because it was much nicer than what I had. :bigpimp:


----------

